
Ask HN: Wysiwyg Editor *for* React - jakoblorz
I am in search of a kind of wysiwyg editor with which you can build the rudimentary layout of a react&#x2F;angular&#x2F;vue project. I am teaching react and thought such an editor might be useful to make code better understandable and easier to play with. The problem is searching for such a product: the query &quot;wysiwyg react&quot; and all its permutations return mostly text editor components which contain rich text features.<p>Did you came across such a project or may have better keywords to search with?
The only thing even remotely in the area seems to be https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;nanohop&#x2F;sketch-to-react-native which is an AI based svg to react component processor.
======
raidicy
Unfortunately the best one I've seen is link related. Unfortunate because it
looks like it might be in limbo. Unsuccessful Kickstarter. It's hard to blame
someone for trying to get money for a really polished product but imo if he
finished this and then offered some premium or dono system he'd be set.

[https://gimli.app/](https://gimli.app/)

------
Vertyg0
A few days ago there was a post on HN about
[https://builderx.io/](https://builderx.io/)

